# Eclipse workspace projects



## WieselAc (26. Jan 2007)

Hallo, 

weiß zufällig einer von euch wo eclipse registriert, welche Projekte alle in einen workspace importiert sind?

Hintergrund: Ich hab vor langer Zeit in einem Workspace ein Projekt importiert und das in eines der zahlreicehn Working Sets einsortiert. Als ich es nicht mehr gebraucht habe, hab ich es geschlossen und vergessen 

Auf jeden Fall schein ich irgendwann mal händisch auf der Platte den Projekt Ordner gelöscht zu haben. Jetzt wollte ich den Workspace mal ausmisten und aufräumen. Dabei binich dann auch auf diese geschlossene Projekt gestoßen, welches sich nicht löschen läßt, weil die dazu gehörige Ressource nicht gefunden wird.

Einer ne Idee wo ich das händisch rauswerfen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

Starte Eclipse mal mit dem -clean Parameter.
Und für die Zukunft merken: den Workspace nicht von aussen manipulieren.  :noe:


----------



## WieselAc (30. Jan 2007)

-clean reicht scheinbar nicht aus, das "Problem" besteht immer noch.

Ja man sollte echt nicht wie wild auf der Platte und schon garnicht in workspaces rumfegen...

Naja vielleicht find ich ja die stellen noch, ansonsten hat der workspace was individuelles


----------

